# Does my dentist charge too much or is this normal?



## colly (1 Nov 2007)

I just went to my dentist for my annual check up. He scraped my teeth for 10 mins, and said I have to come back next week and he will give me 1 or popssibly 2 fillings. He also said I will have to go see a Hygenist, and also go and get an x-ray because  I may have to get my wisdom teeth out.

The bill for scraping my teeth for 10 minutes was €160! They are going to get back to me woth prices on the fillings. Who knows how much it’s going to cost in total.

  Is this a complete ripoff – or are these normal charges?

He is the only dentist I've seen all my life (I'm 27) - but should I just go to a normal prsi dentist?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Do you qualify for _PRSI linked Treatment Benefit _which would cover the cost of cleaning/scaling?

*Treatment Benefit Scheme


*If you do then see if you can claim on that even though you are supposed to arrange this in advance of treatment.

What do you mean by _"normal prsi dentist"_? Many (most?) dentists treat both private patients and those covered (in part or full) by _Treatment Benefit_.


----------



## jrewing (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



colly said:


> The bill for scraping my teeth for 10 minutes was €160!


 
That does seem a lot. My wife recently paid Eur 65 for a checkup and clean.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Did you check the dentists list of charges in advance and ask for some idea of what sort of treatment you might require? 

 Cue the usual backlash...


----------



## HappyBudda (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

For a 27 year old to have only spent €160 on dentist bills in their lifetime, sounds like a bargain to me.  but looks like your dentist is going to bring you up to national average as best he can.


----------



## colly (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

I've probably spent thousands in my lifetime, €160 was just today. Last year I had two visits, just cleaning nothing else, it cost €250.


----------



## lightup (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



HappyBudda said:


> For a 27 year old to have only spent €160 on dentist bills in their lifetime, sounds like a bargain to me. but looks like your dentist is going to bring you up to national average as best he can.


 
I think the OP meant he has always used this paticular dentist, not that he had never been to a dentist before.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

If he was a regular patient of this dentist, and the dentist had any reason to suspect that he qualified for _Treatment Benefit _and this was relevant to this treatment then the dentist really should have asked about this in my opinion. Even if the dentist may not be obliged to apprise people of their _PRSI _entitlements. On the other hand the original poster's query is about the specific fees involved seemingly regardless of whether or not something like _PRSI _(or tax relief - see here) might subsidise some of the cost.


----------



## cibby (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Am thinking of going to NI-only an hour up the motorway, as 2 friends did recently and say it cost a lot less-- I paid E85 for cleaning, and E130 for a filling within the past 6 months.


----------



## csirl (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colly* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=514951#post514951
> _The bill for scraping my teeth for 10 minutes was €160! _
> 
> ...


 
I think you're both being ripped off.

You are entitled to a full check-up and cleaning free of charge every 6 months if you pay the normal Class A PRSI. 

The dentist I go to is in a long established very very reputable private practice in an average middle class area. I have never being charged a cent for any check-ups/cleans and I even get a reminder phonecall from the dentists secretary everytime I'm due another free check-up/clean.

Only time I have had to pay was when I needed emergency repairs, and this was still very cheap (less than €100) as a portion of emergency repair costs are also covered by PRSI contributions.

I've no doubt that most dentists claim the PRSI money for most of their patients, but many charge on extra on top of this to the patient as they can get away with it due to patient apathy.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



csirl said:


> I think you're both being ripped off.


Not necessarily - e.g. if they did not bother to get some idea of the charges applicable in advance.


> You are entitled to a full check-up and cleaning free of charge every 6 months if you pay the normal Class A PRSI.


Every 12 months as far as I know.


> I've no doubt that most dentists claim the PRSI money for most of their patients


They can only claim it if the patient signs the form.


> but many charge on extra on top of this to the patient as they can get away with it due to patient apathy.


_Treatment Benefit _only covers part of the cost of some treatements - they are not "getting away" with anything by charging the patient the balance! Of course people should feel free to haggle with their dentist on charges if they see fit.


----------



## swordshead (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



csirl said:


> I think you're both being ripped off.
> 
> You are entitled to a full check-up and cleaning free of charge every 6 months if you pay the normal Class A PRSI.
> .


Yes, i avail of this all the time..it is every 6mths!

OP..shop around, i would expect a clean and polish (which sounds like all you got) to be no more than €80 or so! Theres plenty of dentists out there..theyll all do the same job,theres no reason you should have any loyalty to yours if theyre ripping you off!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



swordshead said:


> Yes, i avail of this all the time..it is every 6mths!


What about this then?

* see Scale of Fees*



> *ORAL                                                          EXAMINATION
> 
> * A complete oral                                                          examination of hard and soft tissue, medical and dental history,                                                          recording of missing teeth, diagnosis and treatment plan.​                                                         The fee for examination                                                          includes any necessary intra-oral radiographs. Except on grounds                                                          of exceptional clinical necessity, a fee shall not be payable by                                                          the Department unless a clear interval of not less than 12                                                          months has elapsed since such an examination was last completed.


----------



## michaelm (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Re: 6 or 12 months.  AFAIK anyone covered by PRSI is entitled to a free cleaning every 6 months and a free check-up every 12 months.  Unless one gets a D1 form from the dentist (D2 if it's for a spouse) and sends it off to get it (pre)approved before the visit, the dentist can charge whatever they fancy.  The DSFA, or whomever is responsible for operating this scheme really should simplify it, and ditch dentists who abuse it - at least Dick Turpin wore a mask and brandished a pistol.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

But will many (any?) dentists just give you a clean without doing a checkup? What I mean is if you go for cleaning twice a year but are only entitled to a "free" checkup once a year under the _Treatment Benefit _scheme then do you not have to foot the bill for the second one in any single 12 monthly period?


----------



## csirl (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



> Re: 6 or 12 months. AFAIK anyone covered by PRSI is entitled to a free cleaning every 6 months and a free check-up every 12 months. Unless one gets a D1 form from the dentist (D2 if it's for a spouse) and sends it off to get it (pre)approved before the visit, the dentist can charge whatever they fancy. The DSFA, or whomever is responsible for operating this scheme really should simplify it, and ditch dentists who abuse it - at least Dick Turpin wore a mask and brandished a pistol.


 
I get check-up and clean every 6 months. Never have had to send any forms in advance of visit - dentist's reception has them already filled in when I arrive & I sign when I leave. I've never had to contact Social Welfare myself or complete any paperwork that the dentist didnt already have ready. One first appointment with current dentist, the receptionist had the form ready & I filled in name, address, PPS number etc. On subsequent visits, I just sign a form the receptionist has already completed to verify that I actually attended and got the service.



> What about this then?
> 
> *see Scale of Fees*
> 
> ...


 
Thats for the full x-ray of the inside of your mouth and all teeth, which isnt necessary every 6 months. The regular check-up and accompanied clean are every 6 months.


----------



## swordshead (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



csirl said:


> Never have had to send any forms in advance of visit - dentist's reception has them already filled in when I arrive & I sign when I leave. I've never had to contact Social Welfare myself or complete any paperwork that the dentist didnt already have ready.On subsequent visits, I just sign a form the receptionist has already completed to verify that I actually attended


Yeh same with me, never pay anything at all, but the last few years i havent needed anything apart from the basic clean etc


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*



csirl said:


> Thats for the full x-ray of the inside of your mouth and all teeth, which isnt necessary every 6 months. The regular check-up and accompanied clean are every 6 months.


OK - thanks.


----------



## Silvergirl (6 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Hope I'm not deviating off the OP but I'm scheduled for root canal treatment in Jan. (6 month minimum waiting list.)

Apparently there are only two dental sugeons available to carry out this type of treatment in Cork, therefore can seemingly charge what they please.

Estimated to cost Eur 900 possibly more.
Question is what has anyone else paid for such treatment?


----------



## dmac (6 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

csirl i think you go to a good practice its nice to see how a good practice can be run, i wouldn't think any dentist is obliged to be worried about whether you qualify for a free check up and clean, mine has never mentioned it to me.

Silvergirl 900 euro is very expensive even for this country, i had to spend a few weeks working in Hungary last year and while i was there decided to go for a check up turned out i needed a root canal and filling, costs were as follows x ray 10 euro, filling 30 euro, and root canal 200 euro.

Only thing was my root canal took three visits, first one was to make the root canals, i then had to leave them open for four days, on the second visit they were filled and a temporary filling put on then the third visit  another four days later he put the permanent filling in. In all took eight days, don't know if that is just the way things are done out there but i heard of people in Ireland getting a root canal done in one day here.

I think there are flights from Cork to Budapest, you could get it done over there and visit a wonderful city for less than 900 euro


----------



## banba (20 Nov 2007)

*Re: Is my dentist a complete Ripoff?*

Seems to me that our health system is not the only shambles? What's the point in having dentists that we can't afford? Our options seem to be go gummy or shoeless!


----------



## ajapale (20 Nov 2007)

Title edited to reflect the question more closely.


----------



## Megan (21 Nov 2007)

I had a tooth filled in Newry last Tuesday. It cost for check up and white filling £45. (I paid €65). I go back next week for two more fillings and clean. I will post then what that costs me. I don't qualify for PRSI here.


----------



## johnd (3 Dec 2007)

To Quote that Ad on TV - "I don't know what a tracker mortgage is" Can anyone tell me, in layman's terms,  what a rootcanal is?  everyone seems to  have had one except me!!!


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Dec 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_canal


----------

